# AIT processing times?



## bellamcc (Jan 23, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone is going through this just now, ours is being done by the company who is offering us employment but there is hold up upon holdup


----------



## Barbara-Andrew (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi we are also waiting for the AIT to come through but it is in the queing system so we just have to wait. Same like yours we got a jobs offer and the company got an agency to do ours. Patience is all it takes. Good luck


----------

